

PadKite, the first multitouch mobile mouse. - JoseVigil
http://padkite.com/

======
JoseVigil
Hi guys,

I am Jose Vigil, CEO at RoamTouch and we are introducing PadKite, the first
multitouch mouse running on top of a web browser. Currently the application is
in beta and can be downloaded from <http://padkite.com/download>.

We are very interested in hearing your opinion guys. Ideally it would be
amazing that you can subscribe to our beta program or else any comment on the
below questions is also welcome.

You like the new mouse?. You like the gestures?. Would you like to run it on
top of another application or OS?.

We are building the future, you can be part of it. I would really like to
exchange ideas with you.

Kind regards,

\-- Jose Vigil RoamTouch® CEO +1 (415) 655-1720 @JoseVigil Skype. jose.vigil

